# Axolotl spawn is strangely coloured!!



## troi690 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi one of my axies spent all of last night spawning, although each one of the eggs is half white. I know that albino Axies lay white eggs, but my female is melanistic, and she is in with 2 males, one is melanistic, and the other leucistic. Anyone got any ideas whether they are fertile, or what this is about????


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

I think the little white bit is the babies! and will slowly grow and fill the egg "i think".


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

the white bit is the yolk sac, and the dark bit is the baby axolotl  

it's fascinating watching them develop.. make sure you order in PLENTY of brine shrimp to make up for them.. they need a CONSTANT food supply when they're growing! greedy little buggers  

here's a couple of pics from when i raised mine..




























Sami


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hehehehe!!!:lol2:


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

My axolotl eggs suprised me in being completely white ( albino ( gold female and wild type male) . I have since seen completely black eggs and half black half white eggs..now if I had a functioning brain I would remeber what the reason for this was!! They should start to change shape in the nerxt week or so they'll start to look like little fat commas and in time look like quixotic_axolotl's ....then the fun really starts.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Those pictures are suberb!


----------



## troi690 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Axolotl eggs strange colour.*

Thanks everyone for your help. The eggs are fertile, and looking like little tadpoles now. Im going to start some brine shrimp shortly, as I know they need a lot of food!!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

cool you breed axolotl's before?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

and... this is a good tip i was given, that i didn't do until too late  

buy a load of live daphnia... and i mean a load...

put it all in a small tank, and leave it to breed..

by the time the axies are ready to eat it, you should have a thriving colony, and should be self supporting.

i left it too late for mine, and just kept having to buy it..

and trust me when i say you need a LOT of food!!! 

Sami


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I learnt the same as quixotic_axolotl....I now have a thriving colony of daphnia and blood worm living out side in an old tank..with one tiny axolotl larvae, its approx 4 months old and less than a cm in size ,but as the temps are low its not growing, its siblings are 5 inches in length now!.
I needed 2 brine shrimp hatcheries going 24 hours appart to feed approx 40 young until they where big enough to take bloodworm , chopped earthworms /pellets.


----------

